# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  يخوانا في بيعة اكتر من كده

## ziyada

*لو ما بايعها بايعا ,,,,,,
ودي لحدي الدقيقه عشره بس
نشوف؟؟؟
*

----------


## ziyada

*القون الاول ,,شاهدوه
التاني شوفوه 
شوفو 
الحارس ده بسوي في شنو
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بااااااااااااااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*ناس الموردة وهم ومدربهم اكبر داقس يعرف يتفاصح في التلفزيون بس الشوط الاول لو هجم وضغط كان جاب في الجلافيط العيد وهم ولاقو سجم والرماد كال محمدصالح
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*يا أخوانا الأقوان دى مشكوك فى صحتها سادومبا دا دايما سارق بشه برضو كان سارق
وبرضو لمن بشه شات الكوره وصداها الحارس سادومبا كان سارق مع الشوته
الله بس يعينا مع الحكام
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*بيع واضح...والبيعة خسرانة ...
جلافيط لاقى قرقور فى الخور ..
والله ما يستاهلوا يلعبوا فى الرد كاسل ..
زماااان قلنا للوالى ...
الرد كاسل للدولييين فقط ...
حفاظا على الاناقة والنظافة ..
ومباريات الفيفا الدولية فقط 
ما معقول واحد عندو رياله وقاعد يبزق فى الصاعود وكمان خالف رجل على رجل جلفوط سمين ويتفاصح فى الرد كاسل ..
؟؟؟
يا الوالى ممنوع منعا باتا ان تلعب كورة محلية فى الرد كاسل ..
واذا لزم الامر ان نلعب مع الجلافيك ..
ممكن يلعبوا فى الملعب الرديف ..
واهم حاجة يجؤ مستحميين ..ونظاف ..
معقولة بس ...اى جلفوط داير يوسخ ...
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مرتضى دا حارس عناقريب
                        	*

----------


## أبو وضاح

*يا زيادة , هاني ده معروف و قابض بدري , ودي ما أول مرة و تاريخو بشهد ..

الدوري في بدايتو و عارفين الهلال حيتعثر وين ..

ما يتمرجلو هنا النشوف الرجالة في الأقاليم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
متشكرين فرق الممتاز كلكم بدون فرز




















ما عاوزين معاكم




















ابعدو بعيد





















دا تخصصنا


















هزيمة الهليل
















ولا رايكم شنو
*

----------


## Deimos

*شوفوا القراقير ديل حيلعبوا كيف بعدين مع الزعيم ...

وهاني الباع ده حيقطعها عديل في كورتنا معاهم ... وبرضو بإذن الله حينضربوا ...

*

----------


## aaddil

*تحياتي زيادة والاخوة 
والله  انا بس  مستغرب في من كان يرجو من الموردة , مش هزيمة الهلال , لا  , بس الاداء الجيد امامه
والخروج بهزيمة معقولة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كألعادة الموردة الدواء الشافي لأمراض الجلافيط
*

----------


## ziyada

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

تحياتي زيادة والاخوة 
والله انا بس مستغرب في من كان يرجو من الموردة , مش هزيمة الهلال , لا , بس الاداء الجيد امامه
والخروج بهزيمة معقولة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



معروف انو ناس المورده نادرا ما يلعبو ضد الهلال كوره ولا يتعادلو معاهو ,,,لكن الحارس بالغ,,وانا شخصيا ما كت مؤمل ,,,ومتوقع الفتح
لكن ما للدرجه دي
لاحظ انا كتبت الموضوع ده في الدقيقه عشرة ,,,ولا حظ للهدف الاول والتاني ,,فضيحه
الكور دي لو كان حارسهم جمره ما كانت خشت,,
ومصداقا لملاحظاتي دي ,,هاك كلام ساك في مقال اليوم
• حارس المورده
• كوره ضعيفه 
• فكاها 
• جاء منها الهدف الثاني 
• وزعل 
• والله زعل 
• بالمناسبه 
• المورده زمان كان حارسها دوكه 
• لاحظوا 

*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*يا صفوة عادي البيع للهليل انتوا مش اتسكوهتوا زعلانين مالكم
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*من التسعينات المورده ما غلبت الهلال
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

من التسعينات المورده ما غلبت الهلال



عشان كدة فلسو ,,,,,والارباب ما بدفع تاني ,,,نشوف حيكفو الابقيه من وين
*

----------


## fanan

*ساكواهور الضرب بالدور
                        	*

----------

